
Twitter slaps another warning label on Trump tweet about force - throwawaysea
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/06/23/twitter-slaps-another-warning-label-trump-tweet-about-force/
======
throwawaysea
> Twitter hid one of President Trump’s tweets on Tuesday with a warning label
> — the fifth tweet from the president that the social media company has
> labeled in the past several weeks.

> Twitter said the tweet violates its policy prohibiting abusive behavior and
> specifically “the presence of a threat of harm against an identifiable
> group.” The tweet says “There will never be an “Autonomous Zone” in
> Washington, D.C., as long as I’m your President. If they try they will be
> met with serious force!”

To me this type of censorship does not make sense. The law is the law, and
crimes have consequences. These autonomous zones constitute theft of public
property and illegal assembly, and should be shut down. Such actions typically
require force, and it is OK to make clear that there are consequences to these
criminal actions.

I do not view this statement as abusive behavior. If it were, then Twitter is
implicitly claiming that a tweet like "Terrorists will be met with serious
force" is also abusive behavior. Or "The Chinese government's abuse of Uyghurs
will be met with serious force" would also be abusive behavior.

Lastly, on Twitter I also see various videos and notes that glorify rioting or
violence against police or other criminal activity and they're not censored.
This comes off to me as further evidence that big tech platforms are indeed
politically biased and unfit to operate such large platforms.

~~~
onyva
If the law was the law trump would have been in prison long time ago. The law
is not the law when it comes to people with money, or their own or the
father/mother/s.

PS This self righteousness really doesn’t work anymore when you now have 2nd
republican president seating in the WH having their election challenged in
court or outright lost the popular vote by a considerable margin.

~~~
throwawaysea
I am not sure your comments relate to the topic at hand.

